# Clear PVC pipe



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I am planning on making an external CO2 reactor (like the one by Tom Barr) and was wondering if anyone knew where I could get some clear PVC pipe in Toronto. I'm pretty sure they don't carry it at home depot, rona etc.. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Buy a used siphon tube and used the tube from that (which I prefer because of it's thickness/durability) or go to lowes/homedepot etc and purchase light protectors/shields which is a clear long tube but they are considerably thinner compared to a siphon tube.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pvc pipe.*

Try jj downs if they dont have it or cant get it i dont know anyone else
u could also use a clear ro/di canister if u cant find the pvc 
piping.
cheers and good luck


----------

